# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  KiwiNZ

## rjwood

Though I sent this to you in a PM, I thought I would also put it here. Just in case. :Wink: 

You just don't seem to understand KiwiNZ. You are choosing to filter this like some of the younger-minded people here. That is not an insult, it is an observation. You may want to re-read what you have condemed when you are less emotional and can filter it objectively.

The thread is not a personnel issue. It is a thread about forum decorum, civil responsibility and personel communication. It uses the post's of 2 of it's members to carry that discussion forward. You took advange of some small, slightly heated exchanges to impose your will.

Look, that can happen to anyone. I've done that many times in my life. I have learned however, there is nothing about anything I have done that I myself cannot change as long as I am willing and able as a man to put aside my pride and obstinance.

----------


## KiwiNZ

rjwood, I have explained already in private correspondence and other threads that the decision you refer to was a collective decision of the Administrators and Staff,It was based on what we believe is in the best interests of Ubuntu Forum.

----------


## rjwood

> rjwood, I have explained already in private correspondence and other threads that the decision you refer to was a collective decision of the Administrators and Staff,It was based on what we believe is in the best interests of Ubuntu Forum.


This wil be my last post regarding this.

You should re-visit this issue...

You (all of you) have chosen to silence the wrong voice. Those members who intimidate others by telling them to *'go to hell'* or *'take your mates with you'* and *'you make me sick'* to less capable probably younger, more polite people for disagreeing with their opinions are being sent the wrong message. Your not silencing the bully's but a person who is standing up to them in a fair and very appropriate way. You jailed for the totally wrong reason..

In matthews post which you stickied or stuck (whatever) has toward the end of it, a line or two about the members handeling things themselves in the backyard when no rules had been actually broken. That's what I was attempting to do. I don't run to moderators. I handle it myself..

----------


## KiwiNZ

I the Thread here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=228960 I stated in post #2 

"_If your issue with Raven is an issue of ...

"         2. If you have a complaint about abuse/harrassment from a forum member or staff."

Then it can be addressed here as per above..."

_No where have you mentioned, referenced or given examples of abuse or harrassment.
The first mention of it is here "_Those members who intimidate others by telling them to 'go to hell' or 'take your mates with you' and 'you make me sick' ..."

_If this is in fact has been happening please provide the links to posts of this nature. If they were in private messages please forward them to myself , Ubuntu_Geeek and jdong and we will address this matter.

----------


## rjwood

> I the Thread here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=228960 I stated in post #2 
> 
> "_If your issue with Raven is an issue of ...
> 
> "         2. If you have a complaint about abuse/harrassment from a forum member or staff."
> 
> Then it can be addressed here as per above..."
> 
> _No where have you mentioned, referenced or given examples of abuse or harrassment.
> ...


Come on, KiwiNZ! Why do you think it is members don't report these things?
Alot of people sometimes strain themselves mentally and emotionally to have a good, challenging conversation with others. Then comes along one, two or even three people with aggressive, combative attitudes. If you find out about it, you come along and just close the entire thread without respect to all the work sincere people have put into it. And then you just walk away and make us crawl here to the resolution center and beg you to reconsider your decision.

There is a reason so many people have been talking about this all over the forums. We are all looking for a way to deal with this issue. You choose not to moderate the backyard. That causes you to disregard the work others put into these coversations by just closing threads. And you want us to report some nuisance that we figure we will just try to live with in order to perserve the threads..

----------


## KiwiNZ

As we have already stated we are working on a new policy for the Backyard which we believe will solve the issue. Given that the large majority of the issues brought to the resolution center are generated from the Backyard .

Your post above you said _"Then comes along one, two or even three people with aggressive, combative attitudes. If you find out about it, you come along and just close the entire thread"

_We do not do this , except in  rare occasions . We warn , we move posts to the jail. I requested that staff when closing a thread add a reason for the closure and this is being done. 

You seem to be asking that we fully moderate the backyard, is this correct?

If so , that would be contrary to the wishes of the majority of our members.

----------


## rjwood

> We do not do this , except in  rare occasions . We warn , we move posts to the jail. I requested that staff when closing a thread add a reason for the closure and this is being done. 
> 
> You seem to be asking that we fully moderate the backyard, is this correct?
> 
> If so , that would be contrary to the wishes of the majority of our members.


I admit, there has been more restraint exercised recently and I appreciate that. Thank you!!

Before I answer your question, I need to know what I am saying. What would be the difference between 'fully moderating' and as it is now? Can you help me with that?

I was not aware there had been a forum vote or poll about this, unless I have forgotten which is quite possible. I wonder however, since it has now been a reasonable  period of time of actually using the backyard, whether or not some perspectives and preferences have changed among members of whom exercise their privilege to use the backyard..

----------


## rjwood

Let me also say here KiwiNZ. I have noticed you yourself have been spending more time in the backyard. I interpret that as a sign that you are truly searching for the proper solution for the members here by letting yourself experience the affect's of what you are hearing from us. You deserve alot of credit for that and I respect you for your care in this. If I'm wrong about that, please don't tell me as that would destroy my concept of you as a wise and judicious person :Wink: .

I will caution you to not let the backyard under your skin however as it can be addictive. Be warned!! :Smile: 

Anyway, thanks for engaging me in this as you have surley increased your stature with me all those who have been observing..

----------


## KiwiNZ

I acknowledge your two latest posts here. Unfortunately due to the pressure of work I will respond more fully later.

Oh yes you are right I have been visiting the Backyad more frequently of late.

----------


## KiwiNZ

We have made changes to the policy for the backyard . It is hoped that this may ease the recent issues.Time will tell I guess. 

Can we agree to watch and see what happens .

----------


## rjwood

> We have made changes to the policy for the backyard . It is hoped that this may ease the recent issues.Time will tell I guess. 
> 
> Can we agree to watch and see what happens .


Absolutely! Thanks Again, KiwiNZ from me any anyone else who wants to agree's with me.

----------

